# 

## Monika $ Seba

Planujemy budować metodą gospodarczą. Ciekawi jesteśmy czy kupowaliście jakieś narzędzia i jakie? Co okazało się niezbędne, a co leżało nieprzydatne. Może ktoś chce odsprzedać jakiś sprzęt?

----------


## Geno

Tak na gorąco:

taczki, łopaty,sztychówki,oskardy,pilarka, wiertarka, młotki, piły - płatnice,moja-twoja, szlifierka kątowa na tarczę 230-300mm, może betoniarka, kielnie, kastry, dłuta, łomy,nożyce do stali i blachy ,sznurki, poziomnice,łata z libelą i bez,

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> Tak na gorąco:
> 
> taczki, łopaty,sztychówki,oskardy,pilarka, wiertarka, młotki, piły - płatnice,moja-twoja, szlifierka kątowa na tarczę 230-300mm, może betoniarka, kielnie, kastry, dłuta, łomy,nożyce do stali i blachy ,sznurki, poziomnice,łata z libelą i bez,


 o boże jakie egzotyczne nazwy, muszę to pokazać Bastkowi bo ja nic nie rozumiem.....
choć za rok o tej porze to już wszystko będę wiedziała  :Wink2:  z autopsji  :big grin:

----------


## bzado

z autopsji wiem ze do murowania jest potrzebna:

przede wszystkim taczki i to najlepiej od razu dwie sztuki. W jednej bedziecie wozic zaprawe, a drugie przydadza sie np do wozenia pustakow

przynajmniej dwie lopaty (jedna przy betoniarce, a druga przy murarzu)

sztychowka

kielnie, zylka do poziomowania, poziomica

kilka mlotkow oraz lom do wyciagania np gwozdzi

takie naczynie na zaprawe dla murarza (niestety nie pamietam nazwy)

wiertarka, pilarka do desek, szlifierka katowa

----------


## invx

- łopata - nawet dwie, jedna sztychowka, druga szufla, Warto wydac troche wiecej i kupic cos porzadnego np. Fiskars.
- kilof - moze byc jakis tani, bo nie bedziesz go raczej zbyt czesto uzywac, chyba ze budujesz dom na skale   :Wink2:  
- Poziomica, nawet dwie, jedna krotka, druga dluga (łata min, 2m). Tu tez konecznie cos porzadnego, choc ja przezucilem juz kilkanascie i kazda po jakims czasie (niktore od nowsoci   :Wink2:  ) wskazuja blednie
- Młotek - koniecznie cos konkretnego, bo inaczej zamiast wbijac gwozdzie, bedziecie sprawdzac, czy nie spada z trzonka
- młot - taki z hmmm 5-10 kg
- siekiera - tu tez prosi sie cos konkretnego np. fiskars
- pila lancuchowa - moze byc elektrychna, ale lepiej spalinowa
- jakas porzadna wiertarka, z udarem pneumatycznym, i funkcja kucia
- wkretarka akumulatorowa
- katownik
- szlifierka katowa
- przecinaki
- poziomica wodna
- sznurki
- raczek
- taczki
- liny (niezykle przydatne podczas robienia wiezby dachowej, w jedna osobe   :Wink2:  )
- ze dwa bloczki do lin   :smile:  
- jakis stol z imadlem
- komplet kluczy widlastych
- srubokrety plaskie i krzyzakowe - tez cos konkretnego, anie marketowe gowno  :Evil:  
- niezaszkodzila by tez cyrkularka (mozna ja zrobic   :Wink2:  )
- betoniarka tez by sie przydala
- lampa halogenowa

i narazie tyle mi do glowy przychodzi   :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

No i jeszcze rusztowania.

----------


## invx

a te mozna zastapic steplami, i deskami + troche pomyslowowsci   :Wink2:

----------


## bladyy78

invx wszystko mozna zastapic! Tylko ciekaw jestem czy ty zes tak zastepowal steplami i deskami rusztowania. Na budowie najwazniejsze jest bezpieczenstwo i na nim nie ma co oszczedzac bo prowizorki czesto kancza sie powaznymi wypadkami. Rusztowania w wypozyczali mozna wypozyczyc za zlotówke od ramki na dobe, wiec niewarto czasem oszczedzac i nazarazac zdrowia   :Wink2:  .

----------


## zezo

A nie prościej dogadać się z majstrem, że narzędzia jego?

Ja tak zrobiłem,
A co to za majster co nic nie ma?
te czasy już mjneły jak przchodził Pan murarz z kielnią, a jeszcze miał taka zdezelowaną poziomicę no i na dodatek jedzenie trzeba było podać i na ząb coś postawić.
Ludzie co wy, te czasy mineły.


No oczywiście taczkę, kilka łopat i inne drobiazgi mam, ale bez przesady.

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> invx wszystko mozna zastapic! Tylko ciekaw jestem czy ty zes tak zastepowal steplami i deskami rusztowania. Na budowie najwazniejsze jest bezpieczenstwo i na nim nie ma co oszczedzac bo prowizorki czesto kancza sie powaznymi wypadkami. Rusztowania w wypozyczali mozna wypozyczyc za zlotówke od ramki na dobe, wiec niewarto czasem oszczedzac i nazarazac zdrowia   .


podaj proszę jakieś adresy takich wypożyczlni- w końcu też jesteś ze Śląska

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> A nie prościej dogadać się z majstrem, że narzędzia jego?
> 
> Ja tak zrobiłem,
> A co to za majster co nic nie ma?
> te czasy już mjneły jak przchodził Pan murarz z kielnią, a jeszcze miał taka zdezelowaną poziomicę no i na dodatek jedzenie trzeba było podać i na ząb coś postawić.
> Ludzie co wy, te czasy mineły.
> 
> 
> No oczywiście taczkę, kilka łopat i inne drobiazgi mam, ale bez przesady.


mój tatko to taka złota rączka
Mamy w piwnicy:
piłę łańcuchową, młotek gumowy, wiertarkę udarową, wieeeeleee łopat, pożądną poziomicę, stół z imadłem, taką piłę "moja- twoja", kilof, łom, taczkę sztuk 1, taki przyrząd do przycinania płytek i kilka jeszcze przeze mnie nienazwanych przedmiotów, zastanawiam się nad kupieniem lub odkupieniem betoniarki, choć nie wiem czy nie taniej będzie wypożyczyć. Tylko myślałam, że może trzeba będzie pomyśleć o jakimś bardziej specjalistycznym sprzęcie- jak to baba. Czekam jeszcze na rady, za to co napisaliscie juz- thx

----------


## bladyy78

Takie rusztowania wyporzyczysz w raczej kadej wypozyczalni elektronarzedzi  nie ma z tym problemów a ceny sa wszedzie zblizone.

----------


## bonbon

otwieracz do piwa   :oops:

----------


## lafcadio

Co Wy?
zamiast wszystkiego wystarczy gruby portfel...
 :Wink2:

----------


## invx

> invx wszystko mozna zastapic! Tylko ciekaw jestem czy ty zes tak zastepowal steplami i deskami rusztowania. Na budowie najwazniejsze jest bezpieczenstwo i na nim nie ma co oszczedzac bo prowizorki czesto kancza sie powaznymi wypadkami. Rusztowania w wypozyczali mozna wypozyczyc za zlotówke od ramki na dobe, wiec niewarto czasem oszczedzac i nazarazac zdrowia  .


a zebys wiedzial ze na deskach i steplach juz wiele rzeczy robilem   :Wink2:   odpukac zyje. Jak sie zrobi to z glowa, nie oszczedza sie na czasie, i gwozdziach ... i deskach, to naprawde jest to chyba bardziej bezpieczne niz warszawskie. Zreszzta jak postawisz niechlujnie warszawskie, to tez o nieszczescie nie trudno.

a zl dziennie za ramke, x 100 ramek to 100 zl. dziennie. A ile takie rusztowanie musi stac ... tym bardziej jesli ktos buduje sposobem gospodarczym, to w 3 dni chalupy nie dociepli  :smile:

----------


## arek_s

jeśli budowę zamierzasz realizować poprzez kolejno najmowane ekipy to sprzęt typu betoniarka jest Ci zbędny, taczka wystarczy Ci jedna, piła łańcuchowa też nie jest Ci potrzebna, ale małe narzędzia typu siekiera, młotk, jakaś piła ręczna to i owszem, acha i łapka do wyjmowania gwoździ, o poziomicy nie wspomnę.
Pozostałe narzędzia proponuję kupowac w momencie gdy będą Ci potrzebne wtedy będziesz juz wiedziała jaki typ narzędzia będzie adekwatny do Twoich potrzeb.

----------


## andk

Zbudowałem dom systemem gospodarczym. Sam. No prawie sam - oprócz robót, które wymagają specjalnych uprawnień (np. przyłącze energetyczne) i tych, których nie dało się zrobić w pojedynkę (np. zalewanie stropu, tynk akrylowy na elewacji).
 Wszystkie wymienione narzędzia się przydają, tylko niektórych nie warto nabywać. Chyba że tak jak ja ma się zamiłowanie do różnego "dłubania" - to zapewne przydadzą się. Na pewno nie warto kupować wszystkiego naraz - nie żyjemy na pustyni Gobi - zawsze ktoś coś buduje w okolicy i pożyczy na chwilę, ewentualnie można kupić w sklepie na bieżąco. Nie są to jakieś specjalistyczne sprzęty, których trzeba poszukiwać tygodniami.
 Tak jak buduje się etapami, tak dla każdego etapu przewidujemy jakie potrzebne będą narzędzia. W zależności od tego jak długo to będzie trwało kalkulujemy czy lepiej jest kupić czy pożyczyć.
 Teraz konkrety. Przy budowie sposobem gospodarczym trzeba sprawić sobie betoniarkę. Pożyczanie nie daje efektu - potrzebna jest prawie przy każdym etapie budowy - od fundamentu po wykończenie. A taka budowa może się przedłużyć...  :big grin: .  Najlepiej zainwestować  i kupić a po zakończeniu budowy sprzedać - zapewniam chętni się znajdą (pod warunkiem, że nie będzie to maszyna o pojemności 400 litrów...  :big grin:   :big grin:  ). Łopaty, szpadel - zależy ile osób będzie pracować jednocześnie; łopaty minimum dwie - jedna do mokrego druga do suchego materiału. Piła, siekiera, młotek duży i mały, żyłka , poziomnica, miarka (taśma miernicza) - i na razie wystarczy. Reszta wyjdzie "w praniu" - wszystko zależy od przyjętej technologii i tempa robót.
 Słuszna uwaga co do majstrów bez narzędzi. Tak jak u mnie, czasem będzie potrzeba wziąć fachowca do konkretnej roboty. Oni mają własne narzędzia, ale jeśli mogą skorzystać z naszych....U mnie ekipa kładła poszycie dachu i montowała okna dachowe - nie robiłem sam bo zależało mi na czasie. Pożyczyłem im piłę elektryczną, chciałem, żeby było szybciej  -  no i mam piłę do użytku na części zamienne  :cry:  
 Co do rusztowań. Warszawskie miała tylko ekipa, która kładła tynk na elewacji. Murowałem zaś w odwieczny sposób - podest z desek na stojakach, tzw. "kobyłkach" (pochodzę z lubelszczyzny i stamtąd ta nazwa, nie spotkałem w okolicach Warszawy określenia tego przedmiotu). A bezpieczeństwo? Po prostu trzeba mieć rozsądek i wyobraźnię - na to niestety nie ma sposobu. Zabić się można zawsze  :sad:

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> Co Wy?
> zamiast wszystkiego wystarczy gruby portfel...


jakbyśmy mieli gruby portfel to wynajmujemy firmę od a do z i nic nas nie obchodzi   :cool:  

ale życie weryfikuje tez zapis  :cry:  
DAMY RADĘ  :big grin:

----------


## Monika $ Seba

a czego na pewno nie zrobilibyście już 2 raz sami. My myślimy aby fundamenty i dach zlecić firmie. Z elektryką poradzi sobie 1 wujek co to ma uprawnienia do 6.000 kW (czy jakoś tak), drugi wujek od 30 lat pracuje w gazownictwie to też nam pomoże, a mój tatko jest z zawodu malarzem pokojowym, ale kładł nam już też płytki i położył lepiej niż glazurnik u teściów  :Confused:  . Od okien mamy kolegę, który nam je najpierw sprzeda potem osadzi. Do ścian weźmiemy chyba tylko jakiegoś majstra, choć ja się boję takich eksperymentów- wolałabym firmę. No kominek też zlecimy bo to chyba trudna robota. Boże jak się boję choć już się doczekać nie mogę tej wiosny.
A jeszcze jedno mam pytanko co sądzicie o zrobieniu fundamentów teraz i pozostawieniu ich ( po zabezpieczeniu) na zimę. Sąsiad zza miedzy nam tak poleca i on i jego córka - nasza 2 sąsiadka tak zrobili.

----------


## lafcadio

> Napisał lafcadio
> 
> Co Wy?
> zamiast wszystkiego wystarczy gruby portfel...
> 
> 
> 
> jakbyśmy mieli gruby portfel to wynajmujemy firmę od a do z i nic nas nie obchodzi   
> 
> ...


TAK TRZYMAĆ !!!

Co do pomocy rodziny warto się nad tym zastanowić nie mówię żeby z ich pomocy rezygnować ale...

ale korzystałbym tylko z osób z którymi mam naprawdę bardzo dobry kontakt i zero dystansu a tak w przypadku rodziny rzadko bywa
wyobraź sobie że wujek zacznie coś robić po swojemu niekoniecznie tak jak by należało czy choćby nie tak jakbyście chcieli lub jak by się Wam podobało jak zwrócicie uwagę może się obrazić a jak nie to będziecie żałować ...
ale to nie reguła 

to taka mała dygresja  :Wink2:  
trzymam kciuki

----------


## Geno

Jeśli się buduje systemem gospod. warto chociaż zainwestować w rusztowanie warszaskie 8-10 ramek powinno starczyć spokojnie do 4-5 m - dobrze aby dwie ramki mieć na kołach - wydatek około 400 zł a na pewno się wielokrotnie przyda.

----------


## J_K_K

> Ciekawi jesteśmy czy kupowaliście jakieś narzędzia i jakie?


Odpowiem tak - na budowie wszystko sie przyda  :wink: 
Z rzeczy chyba jeszcze niewymienionych:
- barak, żeby trzymać wszystko nw.  :Smile: 
- szczotka/i "uliczne" - do sprzątania na chudym betonie / wylewkach
- strug elektryczny - jeżeli sami będziecie kładli drewnianą/OSB podłogę 
na strychu
- spawarka
- nożyce do blachy i prętów
- rozmaite tarcze do szlifierki 230 i 115 (nie wszędzie dojdzie się dużą):
do cięcia metalu, diamentowe do pustaków, klinkieru, żelbetonu
- wiertła SDS o różnych średnicach do młotkowiertarki i zwykłe do drugiej wiertarki, która służyć będzie również jako mieszadło
- palnik do kładzenia papy termozgrzewalnej - aczkolwiek porządny kosztuje cnm. 200 - 300 PLN + butla 11 kg
- widły amerykańskie - do rozrzucania tłucznia na drogę, a później do kopania ogródka
- łaty, poziomice, itp.
- węże ogrodnicze do dostarczenia wody w akurat potrzebne miejsce
- przedłużacze na 230 i 380 V (u mnie były potrzebne 50m)
- nożyki "do tapet" do cięcia czego popadnie  :wink: 
- drabiny - krótsza i dłuższa
- "foszty" - solidne, grube deski do rusztowań
- cała masa rękawic skórzanych i "wampirek"  :wink: 
- wykaszarka spalinowa - jeżeli działka jest na dawnych terenach 
  rolniczych
- tacker, czyli zszywacz tapicerski
- szlauchwaga - czyli poziomica wodna, do wyznaczania poziomów
- pilarka elektryczna; wyrzynarka;
- piła łańcuchowa - do "zaprawienia " stempli i ew. więźby

Na razie tyle  :Smile: 

JKK

----------


## J_K_K

> zastanawiam się nad kupieniem lub odkupieniem betoniarki, choć nie wiem czy nie taniej będzie wypożyczyć.


Za naszą ~250l dałem 300 PLN, trzeba było dokupić kabel i wymienić łożyska, razem ~500 PLN. Używamy ją już ponad rok i ciągle jest do czegoś potrzebna - wątpię, aby wypozyczenie wyszło taniej - chyba,
że od znajomego.

Pzdr

JKK

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> Napisał Monika $ Seba
> 
>  zastanawiam się nad kupieniem lub odkupieniem betoniarki, choć nie wiem czy nie taniej będzie wypożyczyć.
> 
> 
> Za naszą ~250l dałem 300 PLN, trzeba było dokupić kabel i wymienić łożyska, razem ~500 PLN. Używamy ją już ponad rok i ciągle jest do czegoś potrzebna - wątpię, aby wypozyczenie wyszło taniej - chyba,
> że od znajomego.
> 
> Pzdr
> ...


a może chcesz się jej już pozbyc??  :smile:

----------


## J_K_K

> a może chcesz się jej już pozbyc??


Ew. dopiero jak zrobimy garaż i murek do siatki, czyli za 1 - 2 lata  :wink: 

Pzdr

JKK

----------


## andk

A jeszcze jedno mam pytanko co sądzicie o zrobieniu fundamentów teraz i pozostawieniu ich ( po zabezpieczeniu) na zimę. Sąsiad zza miedzy nam tak poleca i on i jego córka - nasza 2 sąsiadka tak zrobili. [/quote]
   Jakoś nikt Wam nie  odpowiedział  :sad:  

 Baaardzo dobry pomysł, o ile są takie możliwości. Zabezpieczenie fundamentu to niewielka filozofia. Grunt pod budynkiem jest przeróżny, i zawsze mogą być niespodzianki (no chyba że budujemy na litej skale  :big grin:  ). Fundament, pomimo że jeszcze nie obciążony "ułoży się" do gruntu (a tak właściwie to odwrotnie - grunt do fundamentu) - chodzi o jesienne nasiąknięcie, zamarznięcie i wiosenne odpuszczenie. Beton osiągnie także w tym czasie pełną wytrzymałość . Wyprzedzając polemikę: przy budowie "ciągłej", bez przerwy zimowej, zanim ściany dociążą fundament też zdąży on uzyskać wytrzymałość - ale zauważyłem na niektórych "pośpiesznych" budowach zaczynanych wiosną takie "warszawskie tempo", że mam wątpliwości czy nie ma to jakiegoś wpływu  na wytrzymałość.

----------

